# version safari trop ancienne



## balboa09e06 (25 Octobre 2012)

Bj,

Je souhaite aller sur le site "geoportail" d'IGN.  L'accès est bloqué car je dois mettre à jour mon navigateur (actuellement safari 4.1.3); et l'on me dit de plus que geoportail ne peut fonctionner qu'avec une version mac beaucoup plus recente ; mac 10.7 je crois

Je suis sur Mac 10.4.11; existe t il une solution? a part celle d'acheter un nouvel ordi? puis je passer à une version plus recente? en conservant mon appareil;

merci de votre aide à un neophyte....


----------



## aunisien (25 Octobre 2012)

A priori tu as la dernière version compatible avec Tiger donc pas possible d'installer une version de safari plus récente sans changer d'os.

Par contre as tu essayé avec Firefox par exemple ?


----------



## otgl (25 Octobre 2012)

Essaie le navigateur TenFourFox. Pour plus d'info:

TenFourFox : Firefox 4 pour les PowerPC sous Tiger
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/197812/tenfourfox-firefox-4-pour-les-powerpc-sous-tiger​


----------



## balboa09e06 (25 Octobre 2012)

merci pour vos reponses;je vais tester firefox


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (26 Octobre 2012)

> a part celle d'acheter un nouvel ordi?



... acheter une nouvelle bécane pour aller sur un site Internet, ça me paraît énorme ;D

Je lis de plus en plus de choses sur l'obsolescence, ça va finir par devenir un fléau.
Je suis sur 10.5.8 Intel et je commence déjà à avoir des soucis pas possible avec Flash.


----------



## otgl (26 Octobre 2012)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Je lis de plus en plus de choses sur l'obsolescence, ça va finir par devenir un fléau.



L'obsolescence vient de la part des développeurs. Mais il faut aussi se mettre à leur place. Depuis Tiger (2005), quatre autres OS X sont sortis. Ce n'est pas évident d'écrire une application qui fonctionne sous tous ces systèmes, tout en intégrant les dernières nouveautés d'OS X. iCloud n'existe pas avant Lion, Centre de notifications n'existe pas avant Mountain Lion, etc. Tout ça complique énormément la tâche des développeurs, qui décident souvent d'abandonner les vieux OS X. Bref, l'utilisateur a aussi sa responsabilité de tenir son OS X à jour, dans la limite du possible.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (26 Octobre 2012)

otgl a dit:


> L'obsolescence vient de la part des développeurs.



... oui, mais elle vient aussi et surtout du service marketing !



> Mais il faut aussi se mettre à leur place. Depuis Tiger (2005), quatre autres OS X sont sortis. Ce n'est pas évident d'écrire une application qui fonctionne sous tous ces systèmes, tout en intégrant les dernières nouveautés d'OS X.



Tu parles de quoi, du Flash Player ?



> iCloud n'existe pas avant Lion, Centre de notifications n'existe pas avant Mountain Lion, etc. Tout ça complique énormément la tâche des développeurs, qui décident souvent d'abandonner les vieux OS X.



Personnellement, j'ai jamais été confronté à ce problème dans le passé, faut croire que le progrès nous rend pas toujours la vie plus facile. ^^



> Bref, l'utilisateur a aussi sa responsabilité de tenir son OS X à jour, dans la limite du possible.



J'ai toujours tenu mes OS à jour, simplement pas aussi rapidement que l'on cherche à m'obliger à le faire actuellement, voilà le fond de mon propos.


----------



## balboa09e06 (26 Octobre 2012)

Vous dites "J'ai toujours tenu mes OS à jour" 


Cela veut dire que mon 10.4.11 (2GHZ intel core 2 duo) peut evoluer jusqu'ou? 10.5, 10.6,10.7 ????et dans quel ordre de prix  ??


----------



## subsole (26 Octobre 2012)

Sur un Mac PPC  tu ne pourras aller plus loin que l'OS Léopard 10.5.8 (qui n'est plus en vente depuis un bon moment).

Sinon, au niveau de Flash (toujours sur PPC sur 10.4.11 et 10.5.8) tu peux installer ce hack de Flash qui te donne accès à la version du plug 11.
Regarde par ici ====> http://forums.macg.co/11649302-post5.html

Arfff, je viens de voir que tu es sur Mac Intel. :rose:


Quel est le model exacte de ton Mac, l'année, etc.


----------



## balboa09e06 (26 Octobre 2012)

Je n'ai guère plus d'infos que celle citées plus haut     10.4.11 (2GHZ intel core 2 duo) memoire:1Go, 667 Mhz,
DDR 2. acheté en septembre 2007.
Sinon quelles types d'infos recherches tu?


----------



## subsole (26 Octobre 2012)

balboa09e06 a dit:


> Je n'ai guère plus d'infos que celle citées plus haut     10.4.11 (2GHZ intel core 2 duo) memoire:1Go, 667 Mhz,
> DDR 2. acheté en septembre 2007.
> Sinon quelles types d'infos recherches tu?



iMac, MBP, MB, mini ?


----------



## balboa09e06 (26 Octobre 2012)

C'est un Imac


----------



## subsole (26 Octobre 2012)

balboa09e06 a dit:


> C'est un Imac



En théorie, si c'est un iMac mi-2007 ou plus récent, tu peux installer Mountain Lion.
Pour cela, il faudrait au minimum Snow Léopard 10.6.3 ou Lion, pour avoir accès au store en ligne et acheter cette version.

De toute façon, tu manques de RAM, et sur ce modèle je ne te conseille pas d'aller au delà de SL.

Mais si tu veux vraiment, jette un oeil de ce coté ====> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/imac...n-flou-manque-dinfo-1199402.html#post12395430


----------



## macabee (27 Octobre 2012)

c'est géoportail qui fout sa merde à nouveau , c'était pareil il y a  deux ans : c'est fonctionnarisé et ils bossent très , très peu ! Je les ai contactés , ils disent y travailler , donc dans trois ans ça marchera peut-être ...


----------



## balboa09e06 (28 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir,

j'ai trouvé la solution...geoportail dit effectivement qu'ils vont avoir une version pour ceux qui ne peuvent utiliser comme moi que flash player 10,  courant novembre. en attendant ils proposent d'utiliser l'application mobile, qui fonctionne effectivement.
Donc en pratique tout va bien , même si ce n'est pas satisfaisant sur le fond.

En attendant merci de votre aide


----------

